# kernel 2.6.13 and NIC card. [SOLVED]

## Rafal_Glazar

I've got Marvel Yukon chip on my MB (ASUS A7V880). After I've upgraded to kernel 2.6.13 I did notice strange behaviour. When I shutdown or reboot Linux it shuts down my NIC card (usual staff). Then when I try to boot to my Windows XP it does not see my NIC and displays tray icon "cable not connected". Then when I reboot to Linux and do hard reset (omit shutdown sequence) my Windows XP boots up and my NIC is ON.

----------

## dsd

Please post "lspci -v" output for your network card

----------

## Rafal_Glazar

Here it is:

```

0000:00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Asus)

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 20

        Memory at fe700000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at 20000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

```

----------

## dsd

please try the patch i just posted to bug 100258

----------

## Rafal_Glazar

It did not work.   :Sad: 

----------

## dsd

Rafal, I just posted a new patch to the bug. could you please test that one?

----------

## Rafal_Glazar

I could not apply it to 2.6.13 kernel (HUNK #2 failed) so I did patch kernel 2.6.14.1.

It still does not work.

----------

## tivo_box

I had this same problem. I went to www.SkyKonnect.com and downloaded the latest driver and it solved my problem.

Mobo: Asus A8V

NIC: Built-in 1Gig Marvell Yukon 88E8001

CPU: AMD 64 3000+

DRIVER DOWNLOADED: YK50X86 VER. 8.39.3.3 for Windows 2000

Now when I boot into Windows, it can bring up my Ethernet card without problems. Before I upgraded the driver, I got a "cable disconnected" error.

----------

## Rafal_Glazar

So it turns out to be windows driver problem. Why didn't I thought about it earlier?

----------

## dsd

yeah, its just a pity that the new skge driver versions (or even the new syskonnect windows/linux drivers) completely stop old drivers from functioning. i.e. if someone installs gentoo, then they cant use networking in knoppix, until knoppix catches up with the newer driver (which it probably has by now).

----------

